
Popular SEO Tools Comparison: Ahrefs, SEMrush, Moz, Ubersuggest - hronis
https://allfactors.com/blog/seo-tools-comparison/
======
seosenior
I can advise Plerdy SEO checker. The tool helps specialists to keep abreast of
changes on the site. Every day they receive new SEO data: changes in tags,
analysis of semantics on every page where there is traffic, analysis of
keywords from the Google Search Console.

------
topicseed
Tried them all. A lot of noise, perhaps too much. But weeding through it, it
is definitely useful.

I prefer Ahrefs. Amazing backlink tools, and good keyword data.

All of them have completely wrong data on estimated traffic. Incredibly wrong!

